# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  دلفی برای مکینتاش! دلفی مجانی برای همه سیستم عامل ها!

## kimiya_aaa

لازاروس یا دلفی مبتنی بر فری پاسکال کامل شد! در حقیقت پروژه لازاروس سالهاست که آغاز شده و ضمن سازگاری با دلفی (کیفیت بهتر&#1740 را در بعضی جهات بخصوص شیوه طراحی از خود ارائه کرده است! پروژه سورس باز لازاروس مجانی بوده و تقریبا توانایی کار با بسیاری از کامپوننت های دلفی را دارد و در عین حال برای کلیه سیستمهای عامل موجود می باشد : 
آدرس مربوطه : 

http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/


اسکرین شات های مربوطه را هم بخصوص در زمان اجرا در مک ببینید! 

و فایل اجرایی مربوطه! 

http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/...50719-win32.exe

نکته مهم در ارائه بهترین سیستم طراحی نرم افزار برای کلیه سیستمهای عامل یک مزیت برای برنامه نویسان دلفی در مقابل زبانهای کم ارزشی مانند بیسیک می باشد و ارزش کد پاسکال و دلفی را بخصوص دو چندان می کند.

نرم افزار فوق کاملا مجانی بوده و کد خروجی به طور نسبی شبیه دلفی است البته فری پاسکال در بهینه سازی هنوز راه درازی دارد ولی بهرصورت : دلفی مجانی و در همه جا موجود است!

----------


## vorujack_6486

یه سوال
آیا این فری پاسکال برنامه هایی که با دلفی نوشته شده اند رو هم پشتیبانی می کنه؟
یعنی من اگه نصبش کنم
برنامه هایی که قبلا برای ویندوز نوشتم رو هم می تونم باهاش ویرایش کنم و
برنامه هایی که با این می نویسم رو می تونم برای ویندوز هم خروجی گرفت؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا این فری پاسکال برنامه هایی که با دلفی نوشته شده اند رو هم پشتیبانی می کنه؟


تا حدود زیادی بله، ولی نه 100%. سعی شده تا حد امکان، حداقل با ساختارهای زبانی تا حد دلفی 7 سازگار باشه.

----------

